# All Day Vapes - Coming soon!



## YeOldeOke (10/9/22)

Incoming shipments to refresh our stocks!



Geekvape T200 Mod​





Thunderhead Creations x Mike Vapes Blaze Solo RDA​




ThunderHead Creations Tauren MTL RTA V1.5​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (10/9/22)

Thanks @YeOldeOke 

it frustrates me when these manufacturers come out with a great new MTL tank - with all the bells and whistles but then it’s only 2ml capacity.

why can’t they go for 4ml? 
cant be too difficult. 
do the folk designing these things actually use them? 
lol


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/9/22)

Silver said:


> Thanks @YeOldeOke
> 
> it frustrates me when these manufacturers come out with a great new MTL tank - with all the bells and whistles but then it’s only 2ml capacity.
> 
> ...


@Silver I suppose it's because of TPD and the loss of the US market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/9/22)

Vaporesso GEN PT80 S Pod Mod Kit with X Tank Pod 4.5ml​





Vaporesso GEN Fit 40 Kit with iTank X Tank 2000mAh (40W) 3.5ml​




Vaporesso LUXE X Pod System Kit 1500mAh 5ml​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/9/22)

Restocking
Vapcell P50 21700 5000mAh Battery​





Geekvape Max100 (Aegis Max 2) 100W Box Mod​





Vandy Vape Rhino 50W Pod Kit 1200mAh 4ml​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/9/22)

Lost Vape Centaurus Q80 Pod Mod Kit with UB Ultra Pod 5.5ml​








Lost Vape Centaurus Q200 Box Mod​







Lost Vape Ursa Baby Pod System Kit 800mAh 2.5ml​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/9/22)

Everybody needs good AA/AAA batteries!

Panasonic Eneloop AA/AAA Batteries​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/9/22)

Vaporesso GEN 200 Mod Kit With iTank​







and Mods


----------



## Silver (10/9/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Silver I suppose it's because of TPD and the loss of the US market.



Thanks @YeOldeOke 
Forgot about TPD for a moment. My bad.


----------



## Silver (10/9/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> Restocking
> Vapcell P50 21700 5000mAh Battery​
> 
> View attachment 262499
> ...



That 5000mah batt sounds like my kind of battery !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/9/22)

Goody goody goody!!

So keen for my gear to arrive @YeOldeOke !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/9/22)

Vapcell N4 AA/AAA NiMH/ NiCd Battery Charger​



Vapcell QC3 Wall Adapter​


​​Vapcell Q2S Battery Charger​




Vapcell S4 Plus V2.0 Smart Battery Charger​





Vapcell Q8 Battery Charger 8 Slots​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/9/22)

Opus BT-C3100 V2.2 Digital Intelligent 4 Slots Charger​


----------



## Caramia (10/9/22)

YAY, can’t wait for the Blaze

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/9/22)

LiitoKala Lii-600 battery charger​


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/9/22)

LiitoKala Lii-S6 Battery Charger​


----------



## Paul33 (11/9/22)

Caramia said:


> YAY, can’t wait for the Blaze


I’m waiting for that as well. Loved the Tauren solo and this looks like a winner upgrade!


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/9/22)

Vandy Vape Pulse V2 BF 95W Squonker Mod​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/9/22)

Nitecore SC4 6A Quick Charge Intelligent Battery Charger​


----------



## Paul33 (11/9/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> Vandy Vape Pulse V2 BF 95W Squonker Mod​
> View attachment 262589

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/9/22)

Nitecore Intellicharge i8​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/9/22)

Xtar PB2S Charger and Power Bank​



XTAR VC4 / VC4S / VC4SL Chargers​








Xtar VC8 Charger​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/9/22)

So many new chargers! Will you be stocking the Vapcell 20700's as well? I can find the green ones, but only Mooch's review on the gold ones.


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> So many new chargers! Will you be stocking the Vapcell 20700's as well? I can find the green ones, but only Mooch's review on the gold ones.


@Viper_SA I've not brought in any 20700 as most mods that can take the 20700 can also take the 21700 which is better value. Also, Vapcell have a very large range of batteries aimed at different markets, for different uses.. I concentrate on the ones that have been properly tested and I can have confidence in. There are cheaper models but cheap is not my aim, value is.

I hope they don't start selling the cheaper ones not aimed at safe vaping here and ruin the Vapcell brand in ZA


----------



## Viper_SA (12/9/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Viper_SA I've not brought in any 20700 as most mods that can take the 20700 can also take the 21700 which is better value. Also, Vapcell have a very large range of batteries aimed at different markets, for different uses.. I concentrate on the ones that have been properly tested and I can have confidence in. There are cheaper models but cheap is not my aim, value is.
> 
> I hope they don't start selling the cheaper ones not aimed at safe vaping here and ruin the Vapcell brand in ZA



I'll have to speak to you regarding some 20700's then I I have a few mods that don't fit the 21700.


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I'll have to speak to you regarding some 20700's then I I have a few mods that don't fit the 21700.


@Viper_SA Unfortunately I have just finalized a large shipment of batteries so it'll be a while till I can bring in the 20700's. Noted.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (12/9/22)

Are there any plans to bring in any more OBS engine mods or the Papua again ?


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> So many new chargers!


I like choice, and giving people choice. Same problem with our juices, 70+ of our own developed flavours.


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/9/22)

Stranger said:


> Are there any plans to bring in any more OBS engine mods or the Papua again ?


@Stranger It'll be a couple of months, will see what I can do

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/9/22)

Vapefly Kriemhild 200W Box Mod Kit 5ml​




Innokin Coolfire Z80 Box Mod Kit​


----------



## Paul33 (14/9/22)

Found a pic of the boat bringing our goodies:

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/9/22)

@Paul33 Love the innovation! Interested in a position as Logistics Director?

Doesn't pay much, but the status!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/9/22)

Most chargers now in stock!

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/batteries-chargers/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/9/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Paul33 Love the innovation! Interested in a position as Logistics Director?
> 
> Doesn't pay much, but the status!


I’m in! It’s all about the status!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/10/22)

All hardware now available.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/whats-new/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/10/22)

Hi @YeOldeOke , does the XTAR VC4 charger plug into the mains?


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/10/22)

Silver said:


> Hi @YeOldeOke , does the XTAR VC4 charger plug into the mains?


@Silver No it is powered by USB or an adapter. - like the QC3 adapter https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vapcell-qc3-wall-adapter/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/10/22)

Vapcell P50 21700 5000mAh now in stock!

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vapcell-p50-21700-5000mah-battery/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/10/22)

Vapcell 18350 M11 1100mAh Battery also in stock again!

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vapcell-18350-m11-1100mah-battery/


----------

